# ViP922 - S1.15 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## 356B

Any information yet on what the newest update does?


----------



## 356B

Either it's a slow weekend or........


----------



## P Smith

Cut the "XAJD" part, SW version is *S1.15*


----------



## 356B

P Smith said:


> Cut the "XAJD" part, SW version is *S1.15*


So now that you've been technically correct and corrected me......what does it do?:bowdown:
guess they got it wrong too.
http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-network-forum/257990-whats-922-s115xajd.html


----------



## P Smith

Well, they got it right after post#3 .

If that guy RayC from DIRT would come here ... you'll know what's new in the version S1.15.

[For SW notation check this page.]


----------



## garygaryj

Here is the Dish Support Thread on S1.15


----------



## garygaryj

The S115 software was updated on 10/19/2011 to change the Weather app to a better version from The Weather Channel, but the software version number did not increase. See notice. The app is found on the Menu button > one icon down.

Also, as a follow up to recent Dish CSR claims, Dish Support has acknowledged that S116 is planned for release for November 15, 2011, although they are hesitant to make this a firm notice until it has been accomplished. The new release is to, at the very least, make the 922 capable of 'BBMP' - Blockbuster Movie Pass.

If Dish Engineering is successful on that launch of S116, then we might expect it some days prior to the date the CSR's are promising, so they can reach all boxes with the software rollout by Nov. 15th. This is just speculation, though.


----------



## sulu600

garygaryj said:


> Also, as a follow up to recent Dish CSR claims, Dish Support has acknowledged that S116 is planned for release for November 15, 2011, although they are hesitant to make this a firm notice until it has been accomplished. The new release is to, at the very least, make the 922 capable of 'BBMP' - Blockbuster Movie Pass.
> 
> If Dish Engineering is successful on that launch of S116, then we might expect it some days prior to the date the CSR's are promising, so they can reach all boxes with the software rollout by Nov. 15th. This is just speculation, though.


So, we can tell that Nov 15th has come and gone and still no BBMP on the top of the line DVR. Anyone know if the testing is going ok. Heck, even my WII can stream Netflix and my PS3 both Netflix and Hulu Plus with no problem. How hard can it be to implement on a powerhouse like the Vip 922. I was one of the 35 million people that dropped Netflix like a hot potato when the kicked the prices up 60% and would like to use something other than my laptop to watch BBMP on.

Steve


----------



## P Smith

Perhaps all coders are busy with XiP813/110 FW development ... 
It's end of the Year 2011, but the new 'best' MRV boxes are still testing. They want make it work before CES, I guess.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

No news that I have regarding either the rumored S116 or Blockbuster support for the 922. I continue to be surprised that Dish has left their top of the line receiver lagging on updates and fixes for a while now.


----------



## sulu600

Thanks for the quick responses, and here I thought that no news was supposed to be good news...


----------



## P Smith

Lets wait for XiP813 release, after that S1.16 could be delivered ...


----------



## RasputinAXP

I'm so ridiculously frustrated with the 922 right now. I have days where I have to pull the plug 2 or 3 times. 

Select something from the DVR, play it, and it's not the right thing. Go back and it shows as 'playing' with the green 'play' arrow on it and you can't get it to roll over. Pull the plug and wait 10 minutes for the reboot to complete...*sigh*


----------

